# Can God change us? Cure us?



## shawn20k (Nov 11, 2003)

This goes along with the do you believe... post. For whatever reason the sas site wont let me respond to messages a lot of the time. Anyway the answer to this question is ofcourse. God,Jesus, The Holy Spirit who are three in one can do ALL repeat All things. God created the world and everything in it, so ofcourse he can and choses to renew certain people each and everyday. I went to a Church event with 3000 people this last week where God performed 20 miracles in one day right then and their. God is the same today, yesterday and forever which means he does or at least will heal to the same magnitude as he did in the old days. Jesus will bring people back even from the dead once again, the bible says. SA is curable so Im not sure if that is why I dont hear about the SA miracles or not. It could be that God has called you to do something and you havent. Which gets back to your Faith. If you dont have enough Faith in God to embarrass yourself greatly by doing what God has asked you to do, if he has or ever does then I believe he wont heal you. I may have missed an opening at this big church program called Generation Unleashed Im not sure. The pastor called for people to go up to be prayed for but he said If your not saved and he added addictions and such to that list. However I am saved so I didnt feel comfortable with how he worded it and didnt go up. Out of the 500 who did 20 had a miracle happen right their. In my current church I am a participant in a class called Steps in Christ. Their is only about 8 people in my class and mostly older people, but the lady teaching the class talked about anxiety and said to come to her today. Which is another situation where you make the choice to take a chance or not. Now im looking for my opportunity to meet with her. Her gift and passion she said is to work people out of these problems the devil creates. She said it is somethings a long and kinda hard process though so it doesnt sound easy. Im really contemplating comfronting her about my anxiety though, Im pretty sure she knows I have it anyway and I dont think she would embarrass me because she seems to be familar with anxiety. She talked about it whereas anxiety in the general church session is barely mentioned, Im hoping I can find an opportunity to meet with her and see what she says. Im to the point where I dont care if I embarrass myself, its not like it would be something new anyway. Where there's a will there's a way. A lot of things dont happen for people because they refuse to do what God asks of them. Sometimes God makes you do things to prove your Faith, when he does if you show your Faith in him he will cure you on your ailment because you were willing to suffer and do something that was incredibly hard for you through an act of Faith. Faith has everything to do with what you can and cant handle. I sit through my class scared as can be if I dont take my Klonopin( I hate taking meds, I shouldnt need them) I feel like leaving running out, but i dont I sit their and suffer emotionally because I believe something good will come of my suffering if I persist and grow in Faith it is very hard but when God gives you a window you had better take it.


Through God all things are Possible


----------



## spareohs (Jan 29, 2005)

something I want to add is that I really think everything happens for a reason. For so long I wondered why I had to suffer w/SAD, until one day it hit me that God was calling me to use the problem he has presented me with constructively. I plan on getting my docotare in Psychology, and specializing in SAD, and I won't just throw my patients on meds because I know what it's like, and I know that there are other solutions to this problem. I've always loved Psychology, and now I can combine what I love with something I have a great deal of experience in dealing with. I really do thank God for enlightening me not only on my future, but also why I have SAD.


----------



## MilitaryFan Girl (Jan 4, 2005)

:agree wiht both of you , God can cure and change us . And yes i think That everything happens for a reason so i know there must be a good reaosn i have SAD :banana Jesus rocks !!


----------



## the crucible (Jan 3, 2005)

In the New Testament, Jesus said, "Thy faith hath me thee whole." It sounds to me like our healing is entirely up to us, not Him... whatever, whenever, however, but it is our faith on the Lord Jesus Christ that will remove disease. And, to God, how can one disease be any different than any other?


----------



## Ron31 (Jan 14, 2005)

Everything happens for a reason. I'm beginning to think that my SAD is God's way of bringing me close to Him.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I have since come to believe that God is truly, in a sense, capable of changing us. But I don't pretend to know how that will work out. It is a dangerous game to try to see into the future. What I can do is open myself up to the ways in which God is present in my life, and let You heal me. That's very difficult, and the path is not clear. But I believe that there is a sense in which trust in the future is a part of healing, trust in whatever shape the future takes. I don't know what that shape is, and I don't think anyone can. 

*Over and out*


----------



## lil star (Dec 11, 2004)

shawn20k said:


> It could be that God has called you to do something and you havent. Which gets back to your Faith. If you dont have enough Faith in God to embarrass yourself greatly by doing what God has asked you to do, if he has or ever does then I believe he wont heal you.


I've been trying to figure this out forever now. Everyone is always talking about how God has called them to do something. But I have no idea what God wants me to do. I don't know if it's because I'm not having enough faith, or what. I just wish I knew what it was he wanted me to do, so I could just do it, and have some kind of purpose. I know that I have a problom with fear in general. It's not just anxiety with people....it's fear with a lot of things. Even God himself. It's all so crazy and irrational. I do have faith that God can do anything ...at least I try to. I think I at least have faith the size of a mustard seed, lol. I just wish I knew what he wanted me to do with my life. I don't know what's wrong with me? Maybe I'm just too dense to hear him. :stu


----------



## Brian__ (Feb 12, 2005)

God has helped me heaps in lots of things including my SAD. But His healing (not quite finished yet) has occurred over a period of time, not instantaneous. I believe that He has worked on reducing my pride and as this has become less my SAD has reduced at the same time.

Well, thats my take on it anyway.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Lil star you aren't too dense, just keep reading and praying you will hear him. And I agree with what someone else said, I think we have our particular problems for a reason, one to glorify God and teo, to help people with our similar problem see God and recieve His healing. I remeber one of the members on my christian forum site saying the way to grow faith is by reafing the word, and meditate, by that just take a particular scripture for your problem and rread it, say it aloud, and just keep it in your mind. Also faith takes time to grow, also who ever needs prayer just pm with uour problem and Ill pray for you.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

if you want divine help, look inside, not outside

u can fix it! just be honest with yourself


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

of course-you are god


----------



## Albert11 (Jun 11, 2011)

God can use our sickness and struggles for good. -----
Like an irritating grain of sand in an oyster----the oyster uses this irritant and turns it into a pearl. What an amazing process. How much more compassion do we have for others when we really know and have experienced what they are going through? 
When we have victory and have found the way through, we can share and help lead others through. This is a gift and an honor and a pearl in our pocket.


----------

